# in the Fort



## kici (Apr 30, 2013)

found one in the city today!


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

lol!! awesome!


----------



## foolproof (May 4, 2013)

everything is right but i still have not gotten anything from my regular spots. 24-48 hours in my estimate.


----------



## mandroses (May 10, 2013)

Anyone finding anything in thr fort besides ticks?


----------



## mushroombandit (May 11, 2013)

Found 15 greys on 5/6/13 and have only found ticks since then. Worst issue with the fort is lack of areas to go hunting. will be heading to another county tomorrow.


----------

